# device to pump out water



## gboy1 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a 10 gal tank and I am looking for a pump to draw water out when I am changing the water or cleaning the tank. Any suggestions, where I can find a cheap one?


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

It depends on what you think is cheap. I have a battery operated pump and a bulb type pump. Both work great and are from Petco. The battery operated cost about $24.99 and the other I think was $15. Any piece of tubing works also. You can either suck on the end to start the water or put the whole tube in the water to start the capillary action. For the second method, hold both ends closed, pull one end out into a bucket and then let go of the closed ends. Water should start flowing out of the tank. Remember, though, that the end of the tube needs to be lower than your tank for the water to start flowing out.

Good luck.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

You could also get a python, but that's probably overkill for a 10 gallon. They're awesome though!


----------



## Dekz (Jul 13, 2008)

Why wouldn't you just siphon it out?


----------



## PDXfishy (Jul 15, 2008)

Right. God provided you with the perfect tool - a mouth capable of suction.  All you need is a hose and a bucket placed below water level. If you are careful you don't swallow water, and even if you do, there is no danger if you are a halfway decent aquarist.


----------



## Dekz (Jul 13, 2008)

PDXfishy said:


> Right. God provided you with the perfect tool - a mouth capable of suction.  All you need is a hose and a bucket placed below water level. If you are careful you don't swallow water, and even if you do, there is no danger if you are a halfway decent aquarist.


You don't even need to use your mouth to siphon it out. You can just submerge the entire hose in the tank, plug one end with your thumb, put that end in your bucket, release.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Get a gravel vacuum with a check valve. You can get it started just by bobbing tank end of it up and down in the water. One of the small ones for a 10 gallon should only be about $10

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754084
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752298

Personally I have one of the Top Fin ones and it works just fine.


----------



## JumpingMolly (Jul 15, 2008)

:| Instead of going through that hassle why not get one of the new 10 gallon tanks that come with a
built in drain in the lower 'back' corner?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

JumpingMolly said:


> :| Instead of going through that hassle why not get one of the new 10 gallon tanks that come with a
> built in drain in the lower 'back' corner?


 :? They have those? Lol but why go out and buy a brand new tank when you could get a simple gravel vac? I dunno what you guys are talking about... But my gravel vac is rather simple, no valves, no sucking on it (gross lol) My gravel vac is just a big piece of plastic tube with a rubber hose attached, and you fill the plastic tube and let the water go until it starts going in the bucket, then fill it again, turn it upside down and tadaaa it starts suction and the water starts to flow.


----------

